# AMIBIOS 1992 American Megatrends Inc Drive Not Ready Error



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi,

I'm helping a friend here, he has been given an old computer which is faulty and when he boots it up it displays this:

_AMIBIOS 1992 American Megatrends Inc
BIOS Version 1.00.06.afz

016000 kb

Please Wait....
DRIVE NOT READY ERROR
Insert Boot Diskette in A:
Press any key when ready_

He tells me it did once try to get to a desktop environment and that he thinks it has XP installed.

I don't know anything at all about older systems etc but I have googled and looked at the American Megatrends website but it didn't help me as I really don't know what I should be looking for.

Can somebody point me in the right direction or advise me if I've failed to include any important specs.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

His hard drive is more than likely defective or not connected and it is attempting to boot from the floppy reader. It has 16MB of memory so I really doubt it has XP on it. 
Open the case and check the ribbon cable connections to the motherboard and the hard drive. If they are seated go into the BIOS and see if the drive parameters are detected, if not the HDD is probably dead.
He may also have a diskette in the floppy reader that is not bootable.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It for sure doesn't have XP loaded with 16mb and a 1992 BIOS! 

I routinely throw away much better systems than that one, I'd suggest that spending much time or ANY money on that system will be counterproductive.


----------



## doyle r. (Jan 25, 2008)

Serge_N_Gin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm helping a friend here, he has been given an old computer which is faulty and when he boots it up it displays this:
> 
> ...


the bios version on mine is (1.00.07.cpor).
it is a old (packard bell) a940-twr.
procerssor 1.
i have windows 98 update version on it.
i have a few in it too, but it gets on line works fair.
it is nothing like xp, but as you know xp has a few flaws in it too.
i hopes this helps you.


----------

